# 4wd slow to engage



## beach83 (Nov 5, 2010)

I've searched threads but cant find what im looking for. 
When I put it in 4wd it take a minute for it to engage into 4wd. I have tried it in forward and reverse and rocking the bike in gear to help it along. NO matter what i do it will not engage when i flip the switch until about a minute after. 
Just wondering if i need to clean the switch or what other problem it might be. 
Thanks.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

when you flip the switch you have to slow roll foward for a few feet for it to engage. kawi's are not on demand 4wd. thats why if you think a hole is gonna be nasty you have to engage it before you get in the hole.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Mine takes awhile to engage to. But I've noticed that if I ease backwards it engages quicker and if I'm going forwards when I disengage it it takes a lil while to unlock and kinda pops when it does but if I put it in reverse and ease back on it , it disengages really smooth.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Like Drtj says, it has to be moving first because the speed sencer has to send a signel before anything will happen. And there is nothing in the control system that would cause a delay like that...that i know of. So you always have to be above 0 and below 12mph.

Lets try zeroing in on the problem. Find a smooth flat place you can go for a bit. Be in 2wd and get up to about 5mph. Being in a coasting state...meaning no power on or decelerating, flip the switch and tickle (meaning tap the throttle just barely on and off) the throttle and see how long it take for the 4wd light to come on. It should be on in half-a-second or so. Now do the same flipping it back to 2wd. If it takes longer then a second either way, either the actuator drive gears are gumed-up with something, drive motor although working either is having a bearing issue or has low power because of a corroded connector, or the coupler isn't sliding easy which happens when the oil is either way over due to be changed or there is water in the oil. The other reasons are more serious so lets let them go for now.

Let us know what you find.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

^^^sorry to but in the thread but, you are saying, correct me if im wrong please, that if i am going slow as 5 mph i can switch the 4wd switch? i thought you had to be completely stoped for that?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

speedman said:


> ^^^sorry to but in the thread but, you are saying, correct me if im wrong please, that if i am going slow as 5 mph i can switch the 4wd switch? i thought you had to be completely stoped for that?


Who told you that?? In fact, its better to be moving to ensure the coupler fully engages/seats before you...lay-it-to-it. Just be in a nutral state....that is not on or off power/throttle....anywhere under 12mph. These aint no Can Am....lol. You have to stop on those...at least I'm told.

Now you will have to stop to go from high to low range...can't help that.


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

OK, here is how 4x4 engagement works on the BF or any recent Kawi quads.

There are 2 liminting factors that determine the 4x4 engagement.

1. Electronic limit via speedo sensor. ECU is programmed to send signal to the 4x4 actuator when the vehicle speed is between 0.5 and 12 mph. Out of that speed range, you can flip the switch to 4WD positon all you want and nothing will happen. Kawi put the 12 mph limit for the safety reason according to the manual. And they put the 0.5 mph lower limit because of the mechaincal limitation below. 

2. Mechanical limit due to the design of the dog gears. Because it is not really a synchronized mesh engagement, dog gears can't engage if not moving. It's like the gear shifting on your 18-speed bicycle - gears won't change if you don't pedal it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

MeanGreenMan said:


> OK, here is how 4x4 engagement works on the BF or any recent Kawi quads.
> 
> There are 2 liminting factors that determine the 4x4 engagement.
> 
> ...


Perfect. Thank you meangreenman.


----------



## lylevivian (Mar 4, 2011)

I just have learned something today. I usually stopped when engaging 4wd, my bad. Might be some of the reasoning behind why I have some front diff noise.


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

lylevivian said:


> Might be some of the reasoning behind why I have some front diff noise.


I don't think stopping has anything to do with the front diff noise. Drain out the oil and look for metallic particles. If you see some, time to split the case and find out what's going on. If not, fill with fresh sythetic 10W-40 Engine Oil (not gear oil) and see if that helps. Tilt the quad to the left when filloing oil so that you can overfill a bit. That's the best $5 investment on your front diff gear case.


----------



## beach83 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info, it makes sense. I guess i was under the impression that you had to be fully stopped before switching into 4wd, because the gears aren't syncromeshed. But anyway it work fine, and ill remember to switch it before entering a big hole.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I found something out yesterday on filling up the front diff. I had the front tires off so it made it a lot easier to get to. I jacked up the bike started it up & put it in 4wd, at idle speed with no pressure on the drive train. I filled up the diff in a matter of a minute to a minute & a half. It was a lot faster that way than having to sit there & let the oil work its way around inside the diff.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

drtj said:


> I found something out yesterday on filling up the front diff. I had the front tires off so it made it a lot easier to get to. I jacked up the bike started it up & put it in 4wd, at idle speed with no pressure on the drive train. I filled up the diff in a matter of a minute to a minute & a half. It was a lot faster that way than having to sit there & let the oil work its way around inside the diff.


I might try that because I jack up the right side and hand-spin that tire to speed the fulling....faster filling but a lot of hand spinning. I'm just wondering if people not doing this are actualy getting their diffs full? Maybe this is the reason for some of the troubles.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

MeanGreenMan said:


> OK, here is how 4x4 engagement works on the BF or any recent Kawi quads.
> 
> There are 2 liminting factors that determine the 4x4 engagement.
> 
> ...


good post.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> I might try that because I jack up the right side and hand-spin that tire to speed the fulling....faster filling but a lot of hand spinning. I'm just wondering if people not doing this are actualy getting their diffs full? Maybe this is the reason for some of the troubles.


 
thats a good possibilty. i would let it spin for a little bit then stop & let the oil settle to see where the level was then put it gear to add more. im deff gonna do it from now on.


----------

